# YT DH Bike 12.12.12



## 8664 (Oct 17, 2005)

Low Budget DH Bike with some Cool Parts.


----------



## meSSican (Aug 8, 2010)

That is a good looking bike.


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

The latest DIRT reviews it says it's one of the best DH sleds out there no matter what price point!


----------



## howardyudoing (Mar 31, 2010)

looks like an sx trail to me.


----------



## mykel (Jul 31, 2006)

and it is named the Tues 2.0
Good looking bike, price point is insane.
Basically you get a great build-kit and a free frame.
Supposed to just rip it up as well.
Be interesting to see how this goes.

michael


----------



## howardyudoing (Mar 31, 2010)

Andreu Lecondeguy is riding one at rampage.


----------



## Stu McGroo (Feb 26, 2011)

ianjenn said:


> The latest DIRT reviews it says it's one of the best DH sleds out there no matter what price point!


They actually say it is THE best DH bike currently available which is very good for YT but pretty damning for the other manufacturers who charge considerably more, which is putting it mildly in some cases for what by definition are inferior offerings!


----------



## rugbyred (Aug 31, 2006)

Tues Downhill Aktion 2012 -2013XXXX

Amazing deal. Not sure if they deliver to Canada.

Eric


----------



## Skeptastic (Mar 31, 2012)

Getting to be pretty hard to ignore this company's bikes, period. I'm in the US, so warranty and shipping back and forth are things of concern. But man....the price points are insane. Their leverage ratio curve graphs look amazing, and they seem to get solid reviews, albeit few. I'm thinking that if I may eventually get something that they offer, but just have to hope cost stays as low as it currently is, over time. Direct sales is wild!


----------



## aedubber (Apr 17, 2011)

Damn thats a GREAT price for the build .. Wow.. comes out to 3800 in USD . Glad to see a company keeping realistic prices , maybe a wake up call for the big names out there charging 6-8K for a DH rig. Just sayin


----------



## 8664 (Oct 17, 2005)

you can order worldwide on 12.12.12. !


----------



## Mo(n)arch (Dec 21, 2009)

8664 said:


> you can order worldwide on 12.12.12. !


Last year they sold over 500 bikes in just one day. It's going to go through the roof, if you can order worldwide I think...


----------



## zaner (Oct 15, 2012)

$3800! amazing price for a build with a bos shocks and bos forks. Seriously tempted... Im in the market for a new dh bike. 

Would getting the shocks/forks serviced here in Cali be an issue?


----------



## daisycutter (Sep 18, 2005)

zaner said:


> $3800! amazing price for a build with a bos shocks and bos forks. Seriously tempted... Im in the market for a new dh bike.
> 
> Would getting the shocks/forks serviced here in Cali be an issue?


Looks like its rockshox for 2013 still a good deal biut not quite as good.


----------



## rugbyred (Aug 31, 2006)

daisycutter,
I think you must be looking at the regular Tues 2.0. The limited edition Tues comes with the Bos suspension, e13 wheels and a whole host of other upgrades.

Eric


----------



## recitio (Dec 22, 2011)

stu mcgroo said:


> they actually say it is the best dh bike currently available which is very good for yt but *pretty damning of dirt magazine!*


FTFY

Looks like a pretty good deal. Mixed mid-high end build for mid-mid price, saving the purchaser the trouble of scrounging for parts and getting everything together on their own.

About $2k less than a solid high-high end build using a proven frame.

Anyone know what it's supposed to weigh?


----------



## mykel (Jul 31, 2006)

38lbs - no pedals according to website.

michael


----------



## nmpearson (Aug 13, 2007)

I just emailed them...nothing has changed. They can only ship to continental Europe...


----------



## zaner (Oct 15, 2012)

aw


----------



## recitio (Dec 22, 2011)

It's a patent issue.


----------



## mykel (Jul 31, 2006)

If its patent (Special-Ed / Horst-FSR) then Canada should be good.
Will have to give them a shout and see if us up in the Great White North will be supported....

michael


----------



## rugbyred (Aug 31, 2006)

I had emailed them about Canada before the Limited Edition was released and was told no. However, I did see someone at Bromont this summer with last years Limited Edition and YT shipped it to him.
When I asked YT about it they said it was because it was a limited edition bike. Never received a clear answer concerning this year.

Eric


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

Isn't that pretty much exactly the same frame as a Specialized Status? I saw one million of them at WP this past season, and that's what it reminds me of. I actually rented on on the last day of the season cause my back wheel crapped out, and it rode like a POS. Not saying this one does, but dang if that doesn't look like a major rip off of Spez!!


----------



## mykel (Jul 31, 2006)

No shipping to Canada confirmed.

Just received the e-mail.

bummer....

michael

as for a status rip-off - nah, has a resemblance, but when you look a bit deeper quite a bit different. Then again, design looks like it is settling down to vertical w rocker or horizontal w swing link with the biggest difference in the math as opposed to looks....


----------



## delirian (Jan 1, 2009)

what you guys need to do is find a nice friendly european who would be happy and willing to ship one over to you, 

but i would be asking myself if they have sorted out the snapping issues on the tues frame, the reason they changed the frame design this year was partly to do with the snapping chainstays of last years model. 

as for bos suspension, i run it on both my bikes, it's a great product, probably the best fork set up ive used, but dealing with bos if things go wrong is a nightmare, you can pretty much forget it, they dont reply to emails, or if your one of the lucky ones that does then it will take a few week or months before that reply comes. then theyll probably tell you to send the item back to france then tell you they dont have the parts in to fix them, or charge a ridiculouse price if they do,


----------



## Stu McGroo (Feb 26, 2011)

delirian said:


> but i would be asking myself if they have sorted out the snapping issues on the tues frame, the reason they changed the frame design this year was partly to do with the snapping chainstays of last years model.


IIRC the chainstay issue was on 2010 Tues (1), fixed for 2011. And still in the range for 2012 and 2013 running alongside Tues 2.0

From a marketing point of view if the breaking chainstays was a big issue then the best thing to do would be name your new model something completely different which obviously they didn't feel the need to do!


----------



## Deerhill (Dec 21, 2009)

howardyudoing said:


> Andreu Lecondeguy is riding one at rampage.


What bars on that bike? My sunline 1.75" riser getting old and those looked close


----------



## delirian (Jan 1, 2009)

Stu McGroo said:


> IIRC the chainstay issue was on 2010 Tues (1), fixed for 2011. And still in the range for 2012 and 2013 running alongside Tues 2.0
> 
> From a marketing point of view if the breaking chainstays was a big issue then the best thing to do would be name your new model something completely different which obviously they didn't feel the need to do!


oh ok so they sorted out the chainstay issues then,,,, i couldnt find any info about the problem being resolved when we were looking at buying one back in may this year, so we played safe and didnt buy one, 
i have to say though, it does look really nice, and the spec you get for the price is amazing. we were considering getting one and transfaring the parts over to another frame but they were sold out for months.


----------



## TIBO (Mar 30, 2008)

If you're going to order one of the limited special editions you better be prepared to wait a long time to get your bike delivered. It seems that YT had problems to deliver the last years special editon right on time. Some customers waited up to 8 (!) months for their bikes to be delivered. At least that is what I read on a german mtb forum (mtb-news.de)


----------



## delirian (Jan 1, 2009)

TIBO said:


> If you're going to order one of the limited special editions you better be prepared to wait a long time to get your bike delivered. It seems that YT had problems to deliver the last years special editon right on time. Some customers waited up to 8 (!) months for their bikes to be delivered. At least that is what I read on a german mtb forum (mtb-news.de)


i had a quick look on yt's web site yesterday and it says that you can only order it on the 12th, for that day only (or til its sold out.) then there is a 3 month wait,  you order and pay in full in december 2012 and your bike is expected to ship in march 2013. they use the excuse that the suspension has to be set/ tuned for rider weight,


----------



## rugbyred (Aug 31, 2006)

The guy I met at Bromont who had last year's model, said his was delivered late because Mavic was not able to supply enough wheels to meet the sales numbers that the one day event produced. In the end, the guy received Deemax Ultimate's instead of the regular Deemax wheels.
I also would think that the delay in receiving the bike would have to do with knowing the number of bikes sold and then having them produced more than setting up suspension (they would need to order the correct springs for each rider).

Eric


----------



## Glory0rider (Oct 27, 2012)

Rather happy to see that I live in Europe, I did had concerns about last season riding a new bike.
I called YT industries and they told me that I had to wait way to long before livery.
So I bought a Glory 0 instead of this one.
Can't tell wich one would be better.


----------



## rugbyred (Aug 31, 2006)

Time to get your orders in.

Eric


----------



## tabletop84 (Apr 3, 2010)

Stu McGroo said:


> IIRC the chainstay issue was on 2010 Tues (1), fixed for 2011. And still in the range for 2012 and 2013 running alongside Tues 2.0
> 
> From a marketing point of view if the breaking chainstays was a big issue then the best thing to do would be name your new model something completely different which obviously they didn't feel the need to do!


The issue got sorted out very quickly. Plus there are more Trek's out there with broken chainstays and until Trek resovled the issue for the scratch it took ages.

Frame is solid although they had a few misalingment issues with the first batch but this got sorted out aswell. Can take a beating and rides very good. The status is a completely different frame. Tues has slacker headangle, different geometry and kinematics alltogether, longer shock and variable chainstays.


----------



## rugbyred (Aug 31, 2006)

Did anyone ever order the bike and have they received it yet?

Eric


----------



## frango (Oct 10, 2004)

Are you serious? There are hundreds of the in western Europe and few pcs in Poland.


----------



## rugbyred (Aug 31, 2006)

Frango,
Yes I am. Last year they took several months longer than expected to deliver the bikes. 
I was curious to know if anyone who order the limited edition received their bikes when they were supposed to. 

Eric


----------



## tabletop84 (Apr 3, 2010)

rugbyred said:


> Frango,
> Yes I am. Last year they took several months longer than expected to deliver the bikes.
> I was curious to know if anyone who order the limited edition received their bikes when they were supposed to.
> 
> Eric


It took one month longer last year to be precise and this year it looks like they got their **** together because everyone and their mom became the bike in time and the regular models too.


----------

